# Chico is massively overrated



## yukon-cel (Feb 16, 2020)

Dude has shit forward growth, average fwhr, average chin, average cheekbones


haloed by his skin, eyes and lips


----------



## Golden Glass (Feb 16, 2020)

You are not special


----------



## needsolution (Feb 16, 2020)

>overrated

meanwhile three most important facial features:


yukon-cel said:


> haloed by his skin, eyes and lips


----------



## Rope'n'Roll (Feb 16, 2020)

yukon-cel said:


> Dude has shit forward growth


----------



## draco (Feb 16, 2020)

yukon-cel said:


> Dude has shit forward growth, average fwhr, average chin, average cheekbones
> 
> 
> haloed by his skin, eyes and lips


Chico on suicide watch after this...

keep cying for him.


----------



## Deleted member 4991 (Feb 16, 2020)

Definitely true but his features harmonize really well.


----------



## Nosecel (Feb 16, 2020)

Obvious troll


----------



## her (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## yukon-cel (Feb 16, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> You are not special


I profile mog him to oblivion


----------



## Golden Glass (Feb 16, 2020)

yukon-cel said:


> I profile mog him to oblivion


There’s a reason you didn’t compare your faces from the front


----------



## yukon-cel (Feb 16, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> There’s a reason you didn’t compare your faces from the front


my point still stands regardless


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Feb 16, 2020)

yukon-cel said:


> I profile mog him to oblivion


Holy fuk, Chico is indeed a subhuman lol at anyone here who worships him


----------



## her (Feb 16, 2020)

yukon-cel said:


> I profile mog him to oblivion


----------



## Golden Glass (Feb 16, 2020)

yukon-cel said:


> my point still stands regardless


That he’s overrated?

My point still stands:


Golden Glass said:


> You are not special


As in—you are not special for having this opinion—plenty of contrarians in here do.


----------



## needsolution (Feb 16, 2020)

yukon-cel said:


> my point still stands regardless


who cares about side profile
his front is priceless, meanwhile you are next guy in the shop


----------



## GetThatBread (Feb 16, 2020)

It’s weird with Chico; all his features harmonize really well which makes him top tier and he has top .01% eye area. Shits on most male model eye areas


----------



## Golden Glass (Feb 16, 2020)

Didn’t even bring up the fact that OP decided to use the worst Chico side profile he could find:


----------



## yukon-cel (Feb 16, 2020)

needsolution said:


> who cares about side profile
> his front is priceless, meanwhile you are next guy in the shop


front is what everyone uses online, meet them in person see that recessed maxilla and chin, facial front is easy fraud


Golden Glass said:


> Didn’t even bring up the fact that OP decided to use the worst Chico side profile he could find:
> View attachment 270088


obvious fraud head tilt are you braindead?


----------



## NormieKilla (Feb 16, 2020)

I don't agree. Most users on here don't agree. Most femoids would also disagree.


----------



## needsolution (Feb 16, 2020)

yukon-cel said:


> front is what everyone uses online, meet them in person see that recessed maxilla and chin, facial front is easy fraud
> 
> obvious fraud head tilt are you braindead?


oh my god
now people with average side profiles will mog recessed subhumans like Chico, Pitt, DiCaprio, Kortajarena etc

its truly over for them


----------



## tylerhunter97 (Feb 16, 2020)

Front is three times more important than side

Chico, Pitt, Meeks etc.


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Feb 16, 2020)

yukon-cel said:


> Dude has shit forward growth, average fwhr, average chin, average cheekbones
> 
> 
> haloed by his skin, eyes and lips


Reputation:1


----------



## Golden Glass (Feb 16, 2020)

yukon-cel said:


> obvious fraud head tilt are you braindead?


There’s downward tilt in yours. Nonce. The one I posted is from a similar “tilt” as your own picture—which is better if you really want to compare profiles. But you don’t understand because you’re not that bright.


----------



## Unmoggablegingercel (Feb 16, 2020)

i think he is overrated but ofc he is still a giga mogger


----------



## yukon-cel (Feb 16, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> There’s downward tilt in yours. Nonce. The one I posted is from a similar “tilt” as your own picture—which is better if you really want to compare profiles. But you don’t understand because you’re not that bright.


only slightly downwards not alien skull 

upward tilt


my_babel_physics_pro said:


> Reputation:1


we all have to start somewhere


Rope'n'Roll said:


> View attachment 270077


good forward growth, you can't even draw a straight triangle


----------



## Golden Glass (Feb 16, 2020)

The cope in this thread is real


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 16, 2020)

needsolution said:


> >overrated
> 
> meanwhile three most important facial features:



Jaw>Lips

(Note: I think Chico is a solid 8)


----------



## Alt Number 3 (Feb 16, 2020)

posts 13 



Reputation 1


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 16, 2020)

yukon-cel said:


> Dude has shit forward growth, average fwhr, average chin, average cheekbones
> 
> 
> haloed by his skin, eyes and lips


you seem to be quite proud about your shit tier forward growth to put it on display as your avi, you realise chico mogs you in every way right?



brb let me find a world where a fwhr of 2.05 isn't compact and is instead "average"



VS



LMAOOOO


yukon-cel said:


> I profile mog him to oblivion









yukon-cel said:


> average chin


ok mr superman chin, acting as if chico's chin doesnt mogs yours even if only by a few mm


yukon-cel said:


> average cheekbones


yeah totally average not male model tier or anything (check attached pics you genuine retard)

you're beyond retarded, you genuinely think you mog or even fucking profile mog chico? you're genuinely the most autistic greycel you fucking norwood level 2.5 spidermonkey looking ass IDIOT


----------



## needsolution (Feb 16, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> The cope in this thread is real


fuck them, truth is that Chico avi is most used on this site and it means everything 




Spoiler



i guess since i started Chico propaganda usage of his face on site increased like twice


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 16, 2020)

youre so retarded you're literally average tier + balding change your gross ass pfp youre nowhere near goodlooking enough to be narcy


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Feb 16, 2020)

How are u this deluded greycel? Teach me ur ways I want to feel better about myself too


----------



## needsolution (Feb 16, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> you seem to be quite proud about your shit tier forward growth to put it on display as your avi, you realise chico mogs you in every way right?
> View attachment 270091
> brb let me find a world where a fwhr of 2.05 isn't compact and is instead "average"
> View attachment 270095
> ...


note that this fwhr is with high set brows


----------



## yukon-cel (Feb 16, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> you seem to be quite proud about your shit tier forward growth to put it on display as your avi, you realise chico mogs you in every way right?
> View attachment 270091
> brb let me find a world where a fwhr of 2.05 isn't compact and is instead "average"
> View attachment 270095
> ...


are you chico?


----------



## needsolution (Feb 16, 2020)

yukon-cel said:


> are you chico?


we all are

we are Chico gang


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 16, 2020)

gross subhuman, another subhuman with literal 404 nasion not found goblin nose coping. This jew really thinks he's above chico??? HOLY FUCK I CANT


----------



## yukon-cel (Feb 16, 2020)

lets get both on an even *titled* playing field then


----------



## Golden Glass (Feb 16, 2020)

yukon-cel said:


> lets get both on an even *titled* playing field then


Chico mogs unironically


----------



## yukon-cel (Feb 16, 2020)

.


----------



## needsolution (Feb 16, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Chico mogs


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 16, 2020)

ramirez and opry mogs


----------



## yukon-cel (Feb 16, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> Chico mogs unironically


mogs by 2% the Im not a model and he is, clearly overrated there is better people to idolise


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 16, 2020)

yukon-cel said:


> .


not how it works, these are both side profiles put on frankfurt plane



VS




BROOTL MOG


----------



## her (Feb 16, 2020)

Pietrosiek said:


> ramirez and opry mogs


And this mogs all.


----------



## didntreadlol (Feb 16, 2020)

Don't say that on this site. People here seem to be gay for him or something


----------



## Golden Glass (Feb 16, 2020)

I love how the reasoning for OP originally shitting on Chico’s side profile is that IRL it will matter more than frontal.

If you want to make the IRL aesthetic appeal argument, then why not go all the way and say that in motion is best?

You want to know why?

Because in motion Chico is among the best looking men ever:


Imagine still saying “bu-but he looks so recessed in the angles that matter” after you watch that video. No one would say that.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 16, 2020)

her said:


> And this mogs all.
> View attachment 270145
> View attachment 270146


exactly


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 16, 2020)

didntreadlol said:


> Don't say that on this site. People here seem to be gay for him or something


shut up go visit gandy, need to put people in their places when they boldly claim they "profile mog chico into oblivion" whilst they look like this



404 nasion RIP


----------



## Golden Glass (Feb 16, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> shut up go visit gandy, need to put people in their places when they boldly claim they "profile mog chico into oblivion" whilst they look like this
> View attachment 270149
> 404 nasion RIP


Was about to mention that OP doesn’t have enough browridge to even begin to speak ill of anyone who mogs him in that regard. Chico doesn’t even have a great browridge and his still mogs OPs


----------



## BengaliDoomer (Feb 16, 2020)

yukon-cel said:


> I profile mog him to oblivion


Profile is dumb. No one looks at you from the side.


----------



## didntreadlol (Feb 16, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> shut up go visit gandy, need to put people in their places when they boldly claim they "profile mog chico into oblivion" whilst they look like this
> View attachment 270149
> 404 nasion RIP


Never said op mogs chico. He clearly doesn't. I am indeed laughing at his recessed undereyes and tranny browridge


----------



## Deleted member 5204 (Feb 16, 2020)

i love chico


----------



## her (Feb 16, 2020)

ManANamNahMan said:


> i love chico


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2020)

yukon-cel said:


> are you chico?


I am


----------



## needsolution (Feb 16, 2020)

ManANamNahMan said:


> i love chico


----------



## her (Feb 16, 2020)

needsolution said:


> View attachment 270156


----------



## needsolution (Feb 16, 2020)

her said:


>


----------



## Golden Glass (Feb 16, 2020)

What happened to greycel OP in his own thread


----------



## her (Feb 16, 2020)

needsolution said:


> View attachment 270160


----------



## needsolution (Feb 16, 2020)

her said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Feb 16, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> What happened to greycel OP in his own thread
> View attachment 270163
> 
> View attachment 270162



RIP OP


----------



## yukon-cel (Feb 16, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> not how it works, these are both side profiles put on frankfurt plane
> View attachment 270143
> VS
> View attachment 270144
> ...


 legit do not see it


----------



## needsolution (Feb 16, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> What happened to greycel OP in his own thread
> View attachment 270163


in first gif he still keep saying "I mog this subhuman Chico"


----------



## Golden Glass (Feb 16, 2020)

yukon-cel said:


> legit do not see it


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Feb 16, 2020)

OP is a faggot


----------



## Blackpill3d (Feb 16, 2020)

*he mogs the hell out of you, pussy

he is 1000000 psl God*


----------



## yukon-cel (Feb 16, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> *he mogs the hell out of you, pussy
> 
> he is 1000000 psl God*


bold text low iq


----------



## Blackpill3d (Feb 16, 2020)

yukon-cel said:


> bold text low iq


*cope harder*


----------



## her (Feb 16, 2020)

@yukon-cel


----------



## dogapm123 (Feb 16, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> you seem to be quite proud about your shit tier forward growth to put it on display as your avi, you realise chico mogs you in every way right?
> View attachment 270091
> brb let me find a world where a fwhr of 2.05 isn't compact and is instead "average"
> View attachment 270095
> ...


If you measure my fwhr in this pic using your method it would turn put something like 2.07 and some people here told me that my mid face is kinda long. I agree with the fact that chico is well above average in almost every feature just questioning your fwhr calculation


----------



## Vidyacoper (Feb 16, 2020)

dogapm123 said:


> If you measure my fwhr in this pic using your method it would turn put something like 2.07 and some people here told me that my mid face is kinda long. I agree with the fact that chico is well above average in almost every feature just questioning your fwhr calculation
> View attachment 270283


they could have said that over lens distorted pictures or something, checked your midface ratio (seperate to fwhr) and that seems good/compact too at around 1.02


----------



## .👽. (Feb 16, 2020)

yukon-cel said:


> Dude has shit forward growth, average fwhr, average chin, average cheekbones
> 
> 
> haloed by his skin, eyes and lips


Chico fanboys on war mode


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Feb 16, 2020)

Chico offers THREE VERY OVERLOOKED Blackpill observations

#1: He's tall as fuck while being GL, even a PSL 5.5 at 6'3 is a fucking threat to 99% of men's in US

#2: Motion > Pictures. Chico looks very good in motion due to harmony, but his pictures dont have the same striking features because he doesnt have have great cheekbones or hollow cheeks to photo fraud with

#3: Women think you're hot as fuck > Muh PSL autistic rating

Proof:


----------



## .👽. (Feb 16, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Chico offers THREE VERY OVERLOOKED Blackpill observations
> 
> #1: He's tall as fuck while being GL, even a PSL 5.5 at 6'3 is a fucking threat to 99% of men's in US
> 
> ...



Damn u r right. He looks much better in videos


----------



## yukon-cel (Feb 16, 2020)

for all producing a fwhr from my side profile


----------



## jordanbarrettisgod (Feb 16, 2020)

yukon-cel said:


> lets get both on an even *titled* playing field then


bro stop acting ur all that. i’m an incel and my side profile mogs u gtfoh


----------



## yukon-cel (Feb 16, 2020)

jordanbarrettisgod said:


> bro stop acting ur all that. i’m an incel and my side profile mogs u gtfoh


post it please

I'm not acting like I'm all that I just don't get how chico is this god when I have similar features and get zero of this god level female attention


----------



## Deleted member 3853 (Feb 16, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> You are not special


----------



## Kinko (Feb 16, 2020)

dogapm123 said:


> If you measure my fwhr in this pic using your method it would turn put something like 2.07 and some people here told me that my mid face is kinda long. I agree with the fact that chico is well above average in almost every feature just questioning your fwhr calculation
> View attachment 270283


Over bro


----------



## her (Feb 16, 2020)

Kinko said:


> Over bro


Is it over for me?


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Feb 16, 2020)

Me watching greycel vs chico fanboy:


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Feb 16, 2020)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Chico offers THREE VERY OVERLOOKED Blackpill observations
> 
> #1: He's tall as fuck while being GL, even a PSL 5.5 at 6'3 is a fucking threat to 99% of men's in US
> 
> ...



The fact that PSL autists think Chico is overrated despite women fawning over him like crazy proves that the PSL rating system is flawed

The average PSL user gives too much weight to having extremely robust bone structure as opposed to looking at how someone's features comet together as a whole.


----------



## Kinko (Feb 16, 2020)

her said:


> Is it over for me?
> View attachment 270492


Beautiful girls bro


----------



## Ada Mustang (Feb 16, 2020)

yukon-cel said:


> Dude has shit forward growth, average fwhr, average chin, average cheekbones
> 
> 
> haloed by his skin, eyes and lips


Bad first post, try again


----------



## yukon-cel (Feb 16, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> Bad first post, try again


Not my first post, actual lazy-cel


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Feb 16, 2020)

yukon-cel said:


> Dude has shit forward growth, average fwhr, average chin, average cheekbones
> 
> 
> haloed by his skin, eyes and lips


another user who does not know the meaning of harmony


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Feb 16, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> I love how the reasoning for OP originally shitting on Chico’s side profile is that IRL it will matter more than frontal.
> 
> If you want to make the IRL aesthetic appeal argument, then why not go all the way and say that in motion is best?
> 
> ...




Interesting, I really know someone with a very similar face to Lachowski, he is really very good looking and maybe his side profile is better than Chico (bones in general) but he is short so I don't know if can be a model.


Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Chico offers THREE VERY OVERLOOKED Blackpill observations
> 
> #1: He's tall as fuck while being GL, even a PSL 5.5 at 6'3 is a fucking threat to 99% of men's in US
> 
> ...





fuccccc said:


> another user who does not know the meaning of harmony





Enigmatic93 said:


> to looking at how someone's features comet together as a whole.



Harmony is cope and doesn't exist.

https://looksmax.org/threads/harmony-seems-like-a-cope-that-no-one-can-explain.69721/


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 16, 2020)

needsolution said:


> oh my god
> now people with average side profiles will mog recessed subhumans like Chico, Pitt, DiCaprio, Kortajarena etc
> 
> its truly over for them


Brad has good side profile


----------



## Golden Glass (Feb 16, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Brad has good side profile


How many Brad Pitt side profiles have you seen where he’s in a relaxed pose?


----------



## Pietrosiek (Feb 16, 2020)

Stop, all chads are our enemies, we need to stop worshipping them


----------



## rockndogs (Feb 16, 2020)

you dont mog shit


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 16, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> How many Brad Pitt side profiles have you seen where he’s in a relaxed pose?









There’s honestly very few side profile pics on him though. But if Hollywoods biggest chad has a recessed side profile then i want a recessed side profile


----------



## Golden Glass (Feb 16, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 270621
> View attachment 270623
> There’s honestly very few side profile pics on him though. But if Hollywoods biggest chad has a recessed side profile then i want a recessed side profile


He doesn’t have a recessed profile. In the better quality ones I’ve seen, it’s his chin and incredibly low hyoid that makes his profile bad.


----------



## yukon-cel (Feb 16, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 270621
> View attachment 270623
> There’s honestly very few side profile pics on him though. But if Hollywoods biggest chad has a recessed side profile then i want a recessed side profile


yup he is semi-recessed but at the time of his prime he was status maxed, women are easily influenced by the media as time goes on recessed became average, barely anyone is fully developed anymore yet women still breed


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 16, 2020)

Golden Glass said:


> He doesn’t have a recessed profile. In the better quality ones I’ve seen, it’s his chin and incredibly low hyoid that makes his profile bad.


I agree that he has a really bad hyoid but he still looks good somehow. What psl would you give his side profile?


----------



## DianabolDownie (Feb 16, 2020)

yukon-cel said:


> I profile mog him to oblivion


welll.....

I cant deny this


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 16, 2020)

yukon-cel said:


> yup he is semi-recessed but at the time of his prime he was status maxed, women are easily influenced by the media as time goes on recessed became average, barely anyone is fully developed anymore yet women still breed


Huge halo form his front where he looks like if Jesus had a baby with god


----------



## PurplePaintBox (Feb 17, 2020)

Incel explains why chad is not a chad


----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Feb 17, 2020)

I always thought this.


----------



## Lifemax (Feb 17, 2020)

Chico looks gay tbh


----------



## Lightbulb (Feb 17, 2020)

Enigmatic93 said:


> The fact that PSL autists think Chico is overrated despite women fawning over him like crazy proves that the PSL rating system is flawed
> 
> The average PSL user gives too much weight to having extremely robust bone structure as opposed to looking at how someone's features comet together as a whole.


Yeah they autistically calculate muh facial ratios like that retard scientist who said Pattison mogs Cavill, Brad Pitt, etc. Beauty shouldn’t be calculated at all, it’s much more complex than that.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Feb 17, 2020)

*He looks good to me though*


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Feb 17, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Obvious troll





Enigmatic93 said:


> The fact that PSL autists think Chico is overrated despite women fawning over him like crazy proves that the PSL rating system is flawed
> 
> The average PSL user gives too much weight to having extremely robust bone structure as opposed to looking at how someone's features comet together as a whole.


THIS even my fucking sister said this and how Zygos and extreme facial bones aren't that important


----------



## MisterMercedes (Oct 15, 2020)

Chico has very good ratios, high zygos, masculine eye area, and good jaw.

He doesn’t have very good lateral projection or flare of the zygos, which is why he looks somewhat average compared to other top male models. His brow ridge also isn’t low or bossed enough to give him the “hunter eye” look that users on this forum adore.

That’s it. He’s a 9/10 (not using the dumbass PSL scale) and would be the biggest slayer of any high school/college he walked into.


----------

